# Question re living in Dubai but working elsewhere



## MrsD (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there,

My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai so I've been having a good read of this forum. It's got me wondering about our situation. We would like to relocate and I will need to find a job in Dubai but my husband is an offshore worker so can be based anywhere in the world.

I was wondering how the visa situation would work for him, as the idea is that he'd base himself with me in Dubai but continue working for his current employer. He has a German passport and I'm British.

Many thanks,

MrsD


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You cannot be a permanent resident in Dubai/UAE without sponsorship or in certain cases owning a property (although that is no longer a viable way of obtaining a visa). Sponsorship is provided by an employer.

Your husband would have a problem and with the tightening up of visit visas could soon have difficulty entering the country. You would only be able to sponsor him (put him on your visa) if you are employed as a doctor, lawyer or teacher on or above a specified salary.


-


----------



## MrsD (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba, unfortunately I'm not a teacher/lawyer/doctor. Hmm what to do then....perhaps I can persuade him to change job..

Bit of a set back but I'm glad to find out early.

Right, I'm off to formulate Plan B!


----------

